# 117B Shooters - Sterling or Advantage?



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I found a one pound box of Alliance Sterling #117B bands at a local Dollarama store for $3.00 (250 bands). I definitely didn't want that many bands but I still wanted to test them. The store also had the Alliance Advantage for the same price. I'm not sure which is better so I bought the Sterlings.

The Sterlings were fastened 2 per side. A 2 3/4" x 7/8" pouch was attached. Gypsy tabs were used to fasten to the frame. With a 32" draw a 3/8" steel ball was tossed at 205 fps. However, the draw weight is a bit more than I wanted. It puts a bit too much pressure on my bad thumb joint. I might try longer tabs to see if that helps.

Any opinions on the 117Bs? Sterlings or Advantage? How far do you draw them?

Thanks,

Northerner


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhh ... I see you bought the Sterlings. According to the Alliance web site, the Sterlings have higher rubber content than the Advantage. So, I think you made the right choice to get the Sterlings.

If the pull weight is too high, then you might well try longer Gypsy tabs to cut your draw length a bit. Or you could braid them with doubled 64s at the fork. That would have much the same effect as longer Gypsy tabs, without the hassle of making new Gypsy tabs. Of course then you will get reduced velocity with the shorter effective draw length.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I think I have it figured out. I installed longer gypsy tabs and the velocity and draw weight dropped down. With double 117Bs at a 32" draw I'm now getting 196 fps with 3/8" steel. With a tiny bit longer tabs I could get down to 190-192 fps which is where I like to shoot. These 117Bs have plenty of pop to them. They are cheap too!

With the current set-up I am getting about the same power a 3/4" x 7 5/8" TB-Golds. The 117Bs actually give about 2 fps more.

Here is a pic of the *Mutant Ninja *with the 117Bs. Many thanks Charles!

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

So how do the 117Bs compare to the file bands I sent? I am twitching, and trying to avoid ordering the 117Bs, as I have a lot of the file bands already!!!

That mutant ninja looks good the way you have it set up ... nice work.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Charles,

The 117Bs are the same dimensions as the "file bands" that you sent. * Alliance *calls them both 7" x 1/8". The crepe coloured 117Bs pull harder and seem to reach their maximum wall sooner. The crepe bands hit a wall about 32" but they shoot faster too. I had to detune for my linking by using longer tabs. The blue "file bands" will pull a bit longer and they have a lighter draw weight at 32".

Yah, that Mutant Ninja looks slick all pimped out in black & white!

http://www.amazon.ca/Alliance-Rubber-ALL07800-Circumference-Assorted/dp/B000NNXY8Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358185269&sr=8-1&tag=vig07-20

http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-25405/dp/B001HA8J1E

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I just finished some experimenting with the Alliance Sterling 117B crepe bands. I took 4 bands (8 strands) and placed them over my thumb. The other end was attached to various weights. The weights were measured with an accurate postal scale.

A 9 pound weight gave the following stretched lengths.

117B Crepe Bands = 19"

Blue File Bands = 31"

An 11 pound weight gave the following stretched length.

117B Crepe Bands = 23"

A 14 pound weight gave the following stretched length.

117B Crepe Bands = 28 1/2"

The crepe coloured 117B bands are definietly a stronger band than the blue file bands. Just for fun I checked what two crepe bands would do. At 31" the weight was 7 3/4 pounds. I rigged these same 2 bands to my short gypsy tabs and got 173 fps at 32" with 3/8" steel. Draw weight is very light.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think you are using Alliance Sterling bands, at least that is what is in your photo. Alliance Crepe bands do not have as much latex in them, and various folks report that they are not nearly as good as the Sterlings.

Those are huge differences in draw weight between the File Bands and your 117Bs. Using the file bands, I was drawing to 36 inches and getting 213.8 fps with 3/8 inch steel.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20650-alliance-vs-staples-file-bands/

At present, I remain confused. I will have to track some down and do some tests.

By the way, Amazon.com will not ship the Alliance 117b bands to Canada ... or at least the distributor with whom they are dealing will not do so.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry for the misunderstanding Charles. The "crepe" in my above posting refers to the natural tan colour. That's how Alliance describes these 117B Sterling bands on their web sight (crepe - natural tan). I was differentiating the two bands by "blue" and "crepe" (the colours). I didn't realize that Alliance also has a band called "Pale Crepe Gold".

http://www.rubberband.com/consumer-products/standard-rubber-bands/sterlingr.html

I don't think I could get the Sterlings back to 36". They would likely do 213 fps at around 33".

The blue "file bands" draw only 9 pounds at 31". The tan (crepe) coloured Alliance Sterling bands draw more than 5 pounds heavier at 31".

The addicttion continues. I was at Dollarama again tonight and picked up a one pound bag of "Creative Colours" made in China 117B bands. These band as are the same natural tan colour.

Last year I was in Staples and the employee showed me a book where they could order any Alliance band, even the 117Bs and 107s.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I will have to check in person at our local Staples. When I try Staples.ca, the only 117b bands that come up are their house brand. I have tried these (another thread in this section) and they are not as fast as the Alliance File Bands. Hopefully the local store can order some for me.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I made a mistake in my previous tests. This is my first experience with these 117B office bands so I didn't know there was a "break-in" period. When you first take them from the bag they are very stiff to pull. You likely couldn't get them to 32" without a thumb injury. My "draw weight" test for the Sterlings were all with fresh bands that were not shot yet. No wonder they were a bear to pull! I repeated my testing with bands that were broken in. You have to start slow and draw them to maybe 24" and shoot a few, then draw a bit futher, etc. After maybe 15 or so shots, they are ready to be drawn to 32". They seem consistant after the break-in. Much smoother.

I compared a set of blue file bands to a set of Alliance Sterling 117B and the Chinese 117B bands. All bands were shot until boken in. All testing was repeated from scratch. The blue file bands still seem great.

*RESULTS @32"*
*Blue File bands *- weight 9 lb 4.6 oz - speed 183 fps
*Alliance Sterling 117B *- weight 13 lb 2.6 oz - speed 208 fps
*Creative Colours (Chinese) 117B *- weight 12 lb 4.0 oz - speed 187 fps

Cheers,
Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, Todd!

Cheers .... Charles


----------

